# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  zdarova in English

## Megan

What does zdarova mean in English? My Russian/Ukrainian friend texted me "hi hello privet zdarova" i know that privet means hi..but what about zdarova? thanks  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> What does zdarova mean in English? My Russian/Ukrainian friend texted me "hi hello privet zdarova" i know that privet means hi..but what about zdarova? thanks

 It's a very colloquial form of здравствуй, "zdravstvuy" ("hail").
Literally it means "be healthy".

----------

